# VapeMOB flavors in a Twisp?



## Luke5533 (12/8/15)

Is it just me, or do VapeMob flavors taste bad in a Twisp, but taste great in almost any other device? Also Twisp flavors seem to taste great in a Twisp, but in anything else they taste terrible. It seems Twisp doesn't like people putting foreign juices in their devices...


----------



## JK! (12/8/15)

Which Twisp device?
If its the Clearo, 80/20 juices work best with it, higher VG juice will taste crap!


----------



## Luke5533 (12/8/15)

JK! said:


> Which Twisp device?
> If its the Clearo, 80/20 juices work best with it, higher VG juice will taste crap!


Yeah it's the clearo. I'm using the Beard #32 flavor at the moment, not sure about the exact PG/VG ratio though


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Yeah, I think you are right - have heard that quite a few times before.


----------



## ET (12/8/15)

PG/VG 40/60
That sounds a wee bit heavy on the VG for a clearo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JK! (13/8/15)

Yip for Twisp clearo you need high PG, less VG.
Use Twisp, Hangsen or Liqua liquids for best results.

Anything lower than 60PG is a waste of money.


----------

